# need 20s 4 an 01 impala



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

wats da cheapest i can get 20s for an 01 impala wit airbags


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BALLINYOUNG_@Sep 13 2007, 10:33 AM~8782176
> *wats da cheapest i can get 20s for an 01 impala wit airbags
> *


Depends on what your looking for.....you want wires, you want 3 peice, ect.......


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

juss simple 5 star design classy lookn nice lip


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Put some wires on it.


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

i was goin 2 but my car club said put sick new age rims so i can compete in oda shows both lowrider and euro cuz im in a lo lo club


----------



## CHEVROLET (Jul 1, 2007)

got a set of 20s for 400


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BALLINYOUNG_@Sep 13 2007, 09:08 PM~8786732
> *i was goin 2 but my car club said put sick new age rims so i can compete in oda shows both lowrider and euro cuz im in a lo lo club
> *




real club buddies 




don't let club buddies

























buy FWD impalas


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah what xSSive said...











 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

clean impala i like...


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks homie. Gotta love them rear wheel drives.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Front wheel drive/Rear wheel drive dont mean shit, both look better on wires.


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

SHIT MINE STILL LOOKS BETTA


----------



## BALLINYOUNG (Feb 21, 2007)

WE RIDE LOW OUT HERE IN DAYGO WETHER ITS 4RNT WHEEL OR REAR WHEEL I ROLL WIT DA BEST



























http://www.layitlow.cc/images/017/2DSCN0868.JPG

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/017/2DSCN0869.JPG

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/017/1DSCN0871.JPG


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

No buenos :thumbsdown:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> No buenos :thumbsdown:


Hahaha why the hate on a 5 year old topic?


----------

